# 4230 steering on start up ?



## greenfield (Dec 28, 2011)

purchased a 4230 last fall but have not used it much until now an have noticed when started the front wheels turn a little bit left and then far right with out touching the wheel . is this normal or is it a sign of something ? I remember someone once told me his 3010 did something similar to this and it ment trans or hyds about to blow but he did not know this until after the damage was done . anyone know anything about this ? thanks


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Steering turning by itself isn't an indication of hyd blowup. Is your tractors serial number below or above the SN *019559? Later models had different type steering than the earlier ones.*


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Tx Jim said:


> Steering turning by itself isn't an indication of hyd blowup. Is your tractors serial number below or above the SN *019559? Later models had different type steering than the earlier ones.*


X2 .. you listen to TX Jim.. if he isn't try'n to bail water right now.. He can sure help you out


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

snowball said:


> X2 .. you listen to TX Jim.. if he isn't try'n to bail water right now.. He can sure help you out


Not bailing water but thinking about constructing a BIG BOAT!!!!!!!


----------



## greenfield (Dec 28, 2011)

lower than that number by 250 or so making it an earlier model ks


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

After initial startup steering flaw does steering operate correctly?


----------



## greenfield (Dec 28, 2011)

seem to work well Tx Jim , maybe kind of sensitive but then I am not real used to this tractor


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I'll guess you have bad o-rings on piston in steering motor which can be repaired by R&R of frt axle and one side frame


----------



## greenfield (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks for the info guess I will not be doing this repair right now but will get ready to do in fall or winter thanks again Tx Jim ks


----------

